# BBedit et Bus error



## dmao (20 Mai 2002)

Bonjour,

j'ai un problème récurrent avec la dernière version de BBedit (6.5.2)
Cette version me plaisait pour l'outil en ligne de commande dans le terminal.
Mais lorsque j'invoque cette commande, j' ai en retour une Bus Error

[bsd:~] mao% bbedit
Bus error
[bsd:~] mao% 

L'apparition de ce problème est aléatoire, parfois je l'ai, parfois pas

Une idée??

Et tant que j'y suis, le livre "Learning Unix for Mac OS X" des Editions O'Reilly est sorti, et il y un extrait des plus sympatique  sur leur site


Merci


----------

